# A few pics from this year



## pitbull (Jul 26, 2012)

We have had a good year so far. Caught alot of hogs for the ratio of trips. Thought id share a couple pics....maybe some others would also to help wake this place up! Dang its dead in the ole hoggn forum.


----------



## bubba j (Jul 28, 2012)

hey nice pigs. look like your on a roll.


----------



## pitbull (Jul 28, 2012)

Wish I could go every day


----------



## mscampbell45 (Jul 29, 2012)

*team snatch pics*

Me too bro!Me too.


----------



## pitbull (Jul 29, 2012)

One day ill have my own couple thousand acres to hunt on in my back yard....I hope anyway. Not only do I barely get to hunt I spend 5 hours driving there and from when I do.....


----------



## Fortner (Aug 1, 2012)

Looking good Nick, keep on


----------



## southerngreenscape (Aug 2, 2012)

Good Times!!!!


----------



## deadend (Aug 2, 2012)

I hope you framed the b&w of you and hunter.


----------



## pitbull (Aug 4, 2012)

That's a good pic.


----------



## Vmarsh (Aug 4, 2012)

pitbull said:


> We have had a good year so far. Caught alot of hogs for the ratio of trips. Thought id share a couple pics....maybe some others would also to help wake this place up! Dang its dead in the ole hoggn forum.



like a well oiled machine! 

when we goin...


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 5, 2012)

Good hogs


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 24, 2012)

Thats some cool pics . Congrats on all the hogs.


----------



## pitbull (Aug 24, 2012)

Got 3 of them hogs at Fortner taxidermy. Getting shoulder mounts and 2 of the skulls dipped in camo.


----------



## Fortner (Aug 26, 2012)

When do I get a Team snatch pack shirt? I mean my bro has one, what's up with that??


----------



## southerngreenscape (Aug 28, 2012)

you got to come on with us hunting and we will hook you up I am looking forward to that mount this is mike


----------



## Fortner (Aug 28, 2012)

southerngreenscape said:


> you got to come on with us hunting and we will hook you up I am looking forward to that mount this is mike


Yessir, looking forward to getting it to you!


----------



## Grover Willis (Sep 9, 2012)

I just think hunting poor little pigs that are minding their own business with them fighting dogs is cruel and unnecessary. bunch of rednecks!


----------



## bertdawg (Sep 12, 2012)

Good job


----------



## pitbull (Sep 13, 2012)

drsmileybee said:


> I just think hunting poor little pigs that are minding their own business with them fighting dogs is cruel and unnecessary. bunch of rednecks!



_Isnt that you in the dark blue shirt in the group pic _


----------



## deadend (Sep 13, 2012)

pitbull said:


> _Isnt that you in the dark blue shirt in the group pic _



He don't hunt no more.  Works at Victoria's Secret and spends weekends at Bed, Bath & Beyond.


----------



## pitbull (Sep 13, 2012)

deadend said:


> He don't hunt no more.  Works at Victoria's Secret and spends weekends at Bed, Bath & Beyond.[/QUOTE
> 
> I heard that too....sad
> 
> For his birthday he asked for a knitting kit . I wonder if there is anyway to save him.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Sep 14, 2012)

probaly got dish pan hands to


----------



## pitbull (Sep 14, 2012)

he baked me an apple pie one day and left it on my door step. tasted pretty good too


----------



## Grover Willis (Dec 29, 2012)

steve is one to talk........


----------



## Grover Willis (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Grover Willis (Dec 29, 2012)

but most of my time is spent doing artwork while in the hall of the er waiting for a bed to open.......


----------



## pitbull (Dec 30, 2012)

is that your catchdog?


----------



## Grover Willis (Dec 30, 2012)

Yep


----------



## catchdogs (Dec 30, 2012)

Good looking dog hows he breed


----------



## pitbull (Jan 4, 2013)

Thats that Unicorn line out of White Ga. Drsmileybee started.


----------

